

Ask HN: Where Can A Torontonian Get Work w/ PHP, MySQL + Javascript? - GigabyteCoin

I have created my own (successful) startup using these three skills which I consider to be natural now to my current coding set.&#60;p&#62;Where can I get a job (working with OTHER people) that involves the same skills in this (Toronto, ON, CA) locality?
======
electrichead
I have been looking for gigs here to for a while but I realy feel that most of
the action is still back in Calgary, where I moved from. One thing you can try
out is to go to the coworking spaces downtown and around to meet others like
yourself. A search for coworking spaces should pop up some results. It's
really taking off now in Toronto.

------
HowieSj
Lots of great teams in TO looking for your skills, the question will be your
fit with the right team. Drop me a line about.me / scottjhoward

